# Loupe View / Filmstrip: What Images are Actions applied to?



## b_gossweiler (Mar 20, 2012)

I just read this good explanation of Becky Sowada from Adobe on the logic of what actions are applied to which images while working in Library Loupe view. Thought I share it here:


			
				Becky Sowada said:
			
		

> In Library Loupe view, you can apply changes to multiple photos in the  filmstrip, but only by right-clicking on the filmstrip and using the  resulting context menu.  When you do this, Lightroom knows that you are  clicking on the filmstrip, and can correctly interpret your intent to  apply the change to all photos selected in the filmstrip.
> 
> When you are trying to apply a change using another method that doesn't  involve directly clicking on the filmstrip, Lightroom doesn't know for  certain whether you want to apply it to just the currently photo in  Loupe, or to a wider selection.  As a result, it only applies the change  to the photo in Loupe.  Thus, if you delete photos using the Delete key  on the keyboard, only the photo currently being viewed in Loupe will be  deleted, regardless of what you have selected in the filmstrip.



Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, there you go. Thanks, Beat. 

(and Becky)


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 21, 2012)

Once I know the rational behind something I find it a lot easier to remember


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, I usually have to start with 'first principles' and work forward, because I can never remember the details.....


----------

